# Live from the field!



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I don't even goose hunt and this is getting me fired up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

LoBrass said:


> 23 geese
> 11 bands.
> These kids can shoot! !!!!!


You hunting a dang refuge?! Only place I know of that shoots bands like that is northern Ohio! Good work!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got checked by a C.O. Young guy but really cool. Just checked our licenses. Didn't check anything else out. Sat and shot the breeze with him. First time in 20 years I have been checked.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Had a small group come in from side and tried to land in dad. Picked up and flew behind us. Only got one.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not a lot happening this morning. Few birds moving not much shooting from anywhere.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

1 down now. Group 300 yards east of us on the lake has 5 down. Friends of mine are sitting at 16. Very slow as I figured it would be.


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

Only had one volley all morning long. We took the whole flock! By far one of the best opening days in a long time.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the pix fellas (I wish I could get the hang of doing that). We managed 4 birds but 1 was a banded bird! Awesome for our first hunt! 

However, we were in a fence line and they didn't want to come close. We probably would have done better out in the field but we brought some extra kids along, so we were short of blinds. All-in-all a good start!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

great job john!!! 

we finished with 19. bird watched a few and had a large group of 
40 land just outta range. never pulled on those groups. 



Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Only got 1 today, had around 30 come in but all landed about 80 yards out. Hopefully tomorrow is more successful.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Had a nice string coming in as the dnt officer decided to walk half mile into our blinds AT 7:30am to check us in a field......they flared........had a pair show up later.......dropped one.......would of got the second but someone decided to leave blind to go get bird........guess who circled back twice but after seeing the guy out of the blind just gave us the middle wing and flew off

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Finished with the 23.

Took a number of photos but this one I took of the kids was cool.

Every person took 2 bands except Drew, he got 3.



The A-Frame by Zink proved to be AWESOME!! Oh, and the HayBale Blind didn't seem to flare them either. How perfect to sit in blinds on stools, in an open hay field with good kids and cooperative geese.

Think they had fun? :coolgleam


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

LoBrass said:


> Finished with the 23.
> 
> Took a number of photos but this one I took of the kids was cool.
> 
> ...


Geeezzz lobrass....you leave any geese left for others to shoot....nice work...and great start to your season!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

LoBrass said:


> Finished with the 23.
> 
> Took a number of photos but this one I took of the kids was cool.
> 
> ...


Great job getting the kids out. That is awesome!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

We had a flock of 30 come over and decoy beautifully but they decided to land outside of our decoys around 70 yards away...a little too far away for our liking. That was the only flock that came over us today but it was still great to be out opening morning.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

All ready for day two. Geese showed up around 8 yesterday morning.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

A lot better weather this morning. Cold, windy, raining. Just how I like it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

No rain here, but I can actually see. We had thick fog yesterday

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

Slow slow slow this morning


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

2 down. Hoping for a few more. But it nice seeing birds today versus yesterday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

3 hunters, 8 birds down out of one group! 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

We ended yesterday with 17 birds and I got my first band, my dogs first time out and retrieved all 17





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

